# Please help with my diet - pics included



## benster (Jul 17, 2009)

I am looking for some advice on my diet.

My aim is to put on more muscle and get a little leaner - I suppose the build of a cover model. I presume that the best course of action to take is to consume more calories to build muscle? I will post some pictures up.

I have been training for a number of years and generally have neglected my diet - not in that I have eaten bad foods but not taking it seriously. I try to eat healthily but I think my main problem is not eating enough.

I am 185cm tall, weigh 77.6kg and according to the Tanita BF scales, 13% BF (athlete mode).

I have recently taken 4 weeks off training as I had laser eye surgery and I had to rest from "heavy weights" for 4 weeks. In that time, I have lost about 2kg, no change in BF, lost some strength but expect it to be back soon.

unflexed










flexed










So, where do I go from here?

Might sound a bit stupid, but I would be too embarrassed to start making protein shakes at work - so I would prefer to avoid this.

Any help or advice would be great. Thanks.

Ok, so here is my plan:

7.45 am

egg whites

Weetabix x2 + milk

0.5 grapefruit

2 x fish oil capsule

8.15 am

MP instant oats 100g

MP True Whey 25g

10.00 am

1 whole egg

11.00 am

protein bar

12.00 pm

200G chicken, rice, green beans

1.00 pm

yoghurt, fruit, crunch, honey

2.00 pm

2 satsumas

3.00 pm

1 apple

5.00 pm

cottage cheese pot

7.00 pm

"balanced meal"

10.00 pm

MP Milk Protein Smooth

MP flax seed (5g)

And on training days:

After training 6-7pm

MP Recover XS (2 heaped)

MP Maltrodextrin (50g 1.5 scoop)

So, assuming I can get a 'balanced meal' for 600 calories worth (meat/fish and veg), the macros are:

Non-training day - 3150 calories, Carbs 44% - Protein 30% - Fat 26%

Training day - 3640 calories, Carbs 49% - Protein 28% - Fat 23%


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Nobody knows your body better than you mate.

You gotta chop and change to see what works for you.

As far as protein shakes at work - no need to be embarrased. Shake away!


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

then make your protien up at home and put it in a pop bottle that you cant see through


----------



## benster (Jul 17, 2009)

hsmann87 said:


> Nobody knows your body better than you mate.
> 
> You gotta chop and change to see what works for you.


Thanks - so you reckon try the above for a bit and see how body responds?


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

benster said:


> Thanks - so you reckon try the above for a bit and see how body responds?


 If it were me, i would maybe add some protein to your apples at 3pm and get rid of all wheat carb sources such as bread, weetabix etc.

But thats just me.

See how it goes, and if you like the gains you are making, "if it aitn broke, dont fix it"


----------



## skinnyfat (Mar 30, 2010)

Make it up in a travel mug (screw top one so it doesnt leak. Everyone will think its coffee


----------



## benster (Jul 17, 2009)

hsmann87 said:


> If it were me, i would maybe add some protein to your apples at 3pm and get rid of all wheat carb sources such as bread, weetabix etc.
> 
> But thats just me.
> 
> See how it goes, and if you like the gains you are making, "if it aitn broke, dont fix it"


Cheers hsmann. Go with oats for breakfast instead? Why are the wheat carbs bad?


----------



## benster (Jul 17, 2009)

skinnyfat said:


> Make it up in a travel mug (screw top one so it doesnt leak. Everyone will think its coffee


Nice suggestion, thanks! I will think about it... :thumb:


----------



## benster (Jul 17, 2009)

Any BF% estimations? cheers.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Why not have more calories on your non-training day? After all, that's the day you recover so need the extra cals. Plus it's what you eat the day before that fuels you for your workout


----------



## benster (Jul 17, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Why not have more calories on your non-training day? After all, that's the day you recover so need the extra cals. Plus it's what you eat the day before that fuels you for your workout


really? How many more calories do you reckon and any particular sources?


----------



## -tommyboiii- (Mar 4, 2008)

NUTS !!! plenty of nuts, Im eating 100 grams of texco value peanuts a day (200grams is only 29p) , in 100 grams there is 51 grams of fat, 25 grams of protein and 600 calories !


----------

